
Lessons from the Gnome Patent Troll Incident - rubenv
https://blog.hansenpartnership.com/lessons-from-the-gnome-patent-troll-incident/
======
sebastien_b
I think the best way to neutralize bogus patent claims would be to sue the
patent office, and the involved examiners themselves, once a patent is found
to be invalid (it shouldn’t have been granted in the first place).

Why? Because it shouldn’t be someone else’s burden (time, cost) to have to
clean up the mess they created (not to mention the waste in public money with
court proceedings).

But, as usual, government employees/agencies have “sovereign immunity”, which
means they can get away with doing a bad job any other type of private
employee would get fired for, without repercussions.

